# 3 Monitore an 2 PC´s mit KVM Switch



## blueskillzz (14. Juli 2021)

Hallo, 

ich möchte gerne 3 Bildschirme so verbinden, dass ich per Knopfdruck umschalten kann, dass ich auf den Bildschirmen meinen Arbeitslaptop oder den Privaten PC sehe. Desweiteren möchte ich auch nur eine Maus und eine Tastatur für beide PC`s verwenden. Ich stelle mir das so vor, dass ich nach der Arbeit umschalte und auf allen drei Monitoren mein Privater PC zu sehen ist, und wenn ich früh wieder das arbeiten anfange sollen alle drei Bildschirme den Laptop zeigen. Kann mir hier jemand eine Lösung mit entsprechender Hardware vorstellen ? Vielen Dank schonmal !


----------



## Nathenhale (14. Juli 2021)

Ich meine man kann dafür einen KVM nehmen. Oder aber man lauft sich einen USB-Switch Steckt da Maus und Tastatur ein. Und die Bildschirme stellt man auf Automatische Quellen Wahl. Dann sollten Sie die passende Quelle Automatisch übernehmen. 

KVM braucht man eigentlich nur wenn beide Geräte Gleichzeitig betreiben werden sollen und öfter zwischen Ihnen gewechselt werden soll. In deinem Fall ist es ja aber so das du die Geräte ja nach einander benutzen möchtest.


----------



## blueskillzz (14. Juli 2021)

da hast du wohl recht ! So einfach hab ich gar nicht gedacht.


----------



## Man_Man (18. Oktober 2021)

Hallo,
ich klinke mich hier mal ein, da ich keinen anderen Thread gefunden habe der meiner Herausforderung nahe kommt.
Ich will gerne meinen HomeOffice Kabelsalat organisieren.
Folgende Geräte sind vorhanden und sollen möglichst einfach miteinander verbunden werden ohne täglich was umstecken zu müssen:

- Laptop (Dell Latitude 5520)
- Gaming-PC mit 3xDP an der GPU
- 1 Acer 27 Zoll  Acer XF270HUA
- Dell WD19TBS 180W -> Dockingstation
- 1 USB-Webcam

Es werden noch 2 weitere WQHD 144 hz Monitore dazukommen die je 1DP und 1 HDMI 2.0 haben ggf auch ein 1 mal 4K und nur 1 mal WQHD -> mal sehen was die Angebote zum Ende des Jahres sagen .
Ich möchte gerne nur 1mal Maus und Keyboard auf dem Schreibtisch haben. Parallelbetrieb ist nicht notwendig.
Wenn ich noch Sound (gerne 2.1 oder besser) an beiden nutzen kann, wäre das super cool.

1 mal USB-Webcam muss nur am Laptop angeschlossen sein.

Am  Gamer hängt noch ein Elgato USB-Mic und ein Beyerdynamic HS zum zocken und quatschen.

Ich würde gerne alles so einfach wie möglich vebinden und zusammen nutzen. Sollte die Dockingstation nicht ausreichen würde ich auch neue Hardware kaufen (KVM oder Dockingstation).
Ich hoffe es war nicht zu kompliziert und vielleicht hat ja von euch jmd eine Idee wie ich es mit ein paar Adaptern oder Ähnlichem hin bekomme?

Danke und Gruß
M.


----------

